# Ferry Disruption



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone catching the boats to France for Easter :?:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/t...nch-port-strike-threatens-Easter-getaway.html

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can ALWAYS rely on the French to have an industrial dispute at holiday time and **** up everybody else's holiday can't you :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> You can ALWAYS rely on the French to have an industrial dispute at holiday time and **** up everybody else's holiday can't you :roll:


Not quite everyone's holiday.

They nearly always seem to target the British?? :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember the RMU or RMT unions being bought off just before the Olympics for a similar stunt.

BA cabin staff industrial action just before peak holiday travel. Etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Caravan Club rang late this afternoon with the news as we are booked via them tomorrow night on P & O. Offered us alternative sailings tonight or Saturday morning.

Think we will keep an eye on the news update on the P & O website but probably turn up as normal and se how we go. 

Could be Good Friday "stacked" on the M20

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If in the stack then you could make a fortune selling hot cups of tea, bacon sarnies and the like.

Go prepared!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Not quite everyone's holiday.
> 
> They nearly always seem to target the British?? :roll:


I wonder whether that has anything to do with the simple fact that most ferries from France go to the UK so when industrial action starts at Calais or similar the boats to the UK are the ones that are hit....

There are very few ferries travelling from France to Germany, or Belgium, Switzerland, Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Estonia, Latvia or many other countries........

one at least goes to Ireland but that's about it so it is bound to look as if they are targeting the Brits isn't it........

Of course we also notice it as we use those routes and such action MIGHT have an effect on us........

Perhaps this is a response to the many episodes mentioned in;
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Years-Annoying-French-Stephen-Clarke/dp/0552775746

Dave


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

French strike is cancelled.

http://www.poferries.com/tourist/co...formation_sailing_updates_sailing_updates.htm

Dam, just bought a sack of baps.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Lovely lady from the Caravan Club just called to say the strike is off too.

What good service.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: "1000 Years of Annoying the French"

A great read- if somewhat factually and historically incorrect in places
(available on kindle)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Telbell said:


> :lol: :lol: "1000 Years of Annoying the French"
> 
> A great read- if somewhat factually and historically incorrect in places
> (available on kindle)


I never knew I wanted this book but because of this thread I have now bought one off e-bay for 99p. + p&p.

I was working my way through The Grumpy Old Men books and Clarkson. I'm easily persuaded.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kindle Edition £5.98 
Hardcover -- £49.99 
Paperback £6.29 

Courtesy of Amazon :roll: 

tony


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just started it as it was recommended by friends living in France. Looking forward to reading it over the holiday.

Val


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You'll like it Ray-especially as you are among them!


----------

